# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > حرفه ای: ای اس پی / جی پی اس (asp gps car tracker)

## binafar_Javad

سلام به همه دوستان

موضوعی رو که مطرح می کنم شاید بصورت های مختلف وجود داشته باشه امیدوارم راه حلی براش بتونم پیدا کنم اگر تجربه ای تو این رمینه دارید ممنون میشم به اشتراک بزارین :

صورت مسئله : تعدادی ماشین داریم که یک دستگاه موقعیت یاب (gps) روشون نصبه یعنی با یک سیم کارت موبایل تو دستگاه به شبکه مخابرات وصل هستن حالا می خوام برنامه ای با ای اس پی داشته باشم که اطلاعات زیر رو روی نقشه ترجیحا گوگل مپ نشون بده :

1- شماره سیم کارت یا موبایل
2- موقعیت online خودرو
3- سرعت خودرو در لحظه

فکر کنم تجربه جالبی باشه ، لازمه که توضیح بدم که برنامه نمونه ای جهت یک خودو رو دیدم ولی بشه بیش از یک خودرو رو موقعیت یابی کر و در سورس برنامه تغییرات و دستکاری های بیشتری کرد .
ممنون

----------

